# Are there any MacBook Ram Limitations?



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I was just wondering if anyone might know what the RAM limitations are on the MacBook? I know that there are only 2 slots for the RAM modules, but I can't decide whether to stick with the standard 1GB that Apple offers, or order extra 1GB or 2GB sticks from a third party supplier.

I know it's best to get matched pairs, but is it really that much better to have 2x1GB/2x2GB sticks? I do plan to upgrade to Leopard when it comes out, and seeing as how it's a 64-bit OS, it should be able to address more memory than a 32-bit OS would. Does the motherboard have any addressing limitations? 

That said, would it be bad if I kept one of the 512MB sticks that Apple ships and stuck in a 1GB or 2GB stick resulting in 1.5GB or 2.5GB of memory respectively? I wanted to have some memory reserved for the video card and then the rest for the OS to use.

Thanks!


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

2 Gb


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Apple - MacBook - Technical Specifications

1GB (two 512MB SO-DIMMs) of 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300); two slots support *up to 2GB*

get 2 gb and never look back


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There are reports of people using 2 x 2GB. The MacBook only recognizes up to 3GB, i.e., one as 1GB and one as 2GB. Some reports say that this unmatched state is preferable to 2 x 1GB.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Would anyone recommend buying 2x 1GB from apple.ca...or use third party RAM?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Core Duo's max at 2GB (2 x 1GB)
Core 2 Duo's max at 3GB (1 x 2GB, 1 x 1GB)

Apparently, you can put 4GB in but the system will only use 3GB.

I have a current C2D Blackbook with 3GB ram. I have less spinning beach balls than when it had 2GB.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

messed_kid said:


> Would anyone recommend buying 2x 1GB from apple.ca...or use third party RAM?


It's a trade off. The 3rd Party RAM will be MUCH cheaper. However, if you have problem with your machine in the future and you ask apple to fix it, they'll point to that 3rd party RAM first as the culprit.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> It's a trade off. The 3rd Party RAM will be MUCH cheaper. However, if you have problem with your machine in the future and you ask apple to fix it, they'll point to that 3rd party RAM first as the culprit.


Just keep your original RAM; at the very least, to test the computer if something goes wrong. Then, if you need Apple's assessment, you have the stock setup.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> However, if you have problem with your machine in the future and you ask apple to fix it, they'll point to that 3rd party RAM first as the culprit.


This usually isn't even technically true. Blaming issues on third-party RAM is Apple's way of telling you they couldn't reproduce your symptoms; either that or they were unable to correct the issue you're having. Even making up a story about bad RAM that isn't actually bad is still preferable to most customers than being told, "Sorry, we can't replicate any of your issues. So it's fine."


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

So the MBP with 4GB ram that apple is selling has only 3GB ram?? Or is it because of the santa rosa platform that it can take 4GB ram?

The Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Aero said:


> So the MBP with 4GB ram that apple is selling has only 3GB ram?? Or is it because of the santa rosa platform that it can take 4GB ram?
> 
> The Apple Store (Canada)


The new processor type can take 4GB of RAM.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Aero said:


> So the MBP with 4GB ram that apple is selling has only 3GB ram?? Or is it because of the santa rosa platform that it can take 4GB ram?
> 
> The Apple Store (Canada)


MacBook thread _vs_. MacBook Pro.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Santa Rosa is currently the only portable Mac that will take 4gb of ram....I'm loving it!


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

OWC (they specialize in Mac upgrades in the States) did some tests with various chip combinations, from 512 MB all the way up to 4 GB. They acknowledge that the system can only address 3 GB, but got so many people asking about the advantage of matched pairs that they tested 4 as well. In the end, they say 3 GB is the best bet, saying more RAM has more advantages than less, matched RAM. Sadly nobody makes 1536 MB chips. 

Check out their tests here:
http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/Memory_Benchmark/Apple_MacBook/


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

HowEver said:


> MacBook thread _vs_. MacBook Pro.


Yes I know its a macbook thread not a macbook pro thread. When Digital_Gary said that if you put a 4GB it will only show 3GB, I became curious. Im sorry for not putting a disclaimer. "Im sorry blah blah blah for going a little off topic blah blah blah..." ok?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Aero said:


> Yes I know its a macbook thread not a macbook pro thread. When Digital_Gary said that if you put a 4GB it will only show 3GB, I became curious. Im sorry for not putting a disclaimer. "Im sorry blah blah blah for going a little off topic blah blah blah..." ok?


I thought it might be a bit confusing to the OP, and perhaps others, who were interested in answers to the original questions.


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to dredge up a dead thread, but I had another question about Leopard; specifically it's 64-bit engine.

Is the current version of OS X (Tiger I believe) natively 64-bit, and if so, is it any faster than a 32-bit version of OS X?

I was going over the Leopard feature set and I noticed that it's 64-bit, but it will natively run 32-bit applications. Is there a marked difference (in speed) with a 64-bit OS vs a 32-bit OS? Are the iLife'08 and iWork'08 suites 64-bit or 32-bit?

I've only ever played with WinXP-64, but it didn't seem any faster than regular 32-bit XP to me...and I don't have any OS X experience to draw reference from.

Thanks!


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Aero said:


> So the MBP with 4GB ram that apple is selling has only 3GB ram?? Or is it because of the santa rosa platform that it can take 4GB ram?
> 
> The Apple Store (Canada)


MBP = 4GB
MB = 3GB, but 2GB is recommended.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Starkicker said:


> Sorry to dredge up a dead thread, but I had another question about Leopard; specifically it's 64-bit engine.


You may get better response by starting a new thread with an appropriate title.


----------

